# tuffy n familys soon to be new tank build.



## summers1rose (Jul 7, 2011)

Well I think Tuffy n his family are going to out grow the 10big gallon. Since we just found 11a more baby's. That makes 18 in all. So I pulled out the 29 tall tank from storage. Been workings all week pulling the rocks into piles. Now just to find a stand or spot in room for it. Going to be fun. I do need thoughts on plants. What is best for them and is their any that grows well in gravel? Can I still clean a tank w plants? Anyone ever hurd of angle hair plant? If so where can I find it? I will post a pic later this week. I think I am setting it up and going on vacation while it sits for a little. That way its ready for transfer of fish. Lol. Going to be great to have the big tank back.*c/p*


----------



## Future Marine Biologist (Aug 24, 2011)

I am sorry but it would help if it would be mentioned what species Tuffy is. I guess guppy. Anyways I have amazon sword plant which looks great but needs a fair bit of lighting. I have never kept this but I think it is called something like eel glass looks great but grows big.
Congragulations on your bigger tank!


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

Future Marine Biologist said:


> I am sorry but it would help if it would be mentioned what species Tuffy is.


http://www.aquariumforum.com/f13/tuffy-fish-16760.html


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Many plants will work for your setup.Just be sure not to get anything that not aquatic.Ive not heard of angel hair plant but there is a hairgrass.I think it will need a little higher light than a stock hood though.

You will want low light plants.These will be things like java fern java moss,anubias,vals,crypts and some swords would work for you.All these will do fine in gravel.The java fern will actually need to be tied onto something and not buried.


----------



## summers1rose (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks yall. I havent gotten any plants yet. But i think i am in need of a bottom feeder. Tank looks good though. Just need plants. The ones they sell around here are small n are half dead. And maby it was hair grass i was thinking of. I will look it up.thanks again.


----------



## summers1rose (Jul 7, 2011)

After looking at allot of images. I gound what that plant was. Java moss. Now to find some.


----------

